# Consiglio

## shinto

Ciao a tutti sono nuovo del forum, vorrei un consiglio.

Voi consiglieresti gentoo ad un utente che non ha alcuna esperienza con il mondo linux?

Ho letto la guida per gli utenti non esperti, ma pensate che realmente possa installare ed usare gentoo leggedo solo questa guida?

----------

## Peach

 *shinto wrote:*   

> Ho letto la guida per gli utenti non esperti, ma pensate che realmente possa installare ed usare gentoo leggedo solo questa guida?

 

secondo me non del tutto.

L'handbook di per se è straightforward, se seguito dall'inizio alla fine non dovrebbe dare problemi.

è chiaro però che chi ha dimestichezza zero con linux sarebbe opportuno almeno leggere gli appunti di informatica libera. anzi. è obbligatorio, ma non solo se installi gentoo.. se installi qualsiasi cosa che abbia linux dentro. da questo non si scampa.

è uno sforzo iniziale che premia a lungo termine.

cito i suddetti appunti di informatica, perché penso siano quelli più conosciuti. di guide e libri in giro ce ne sono molti, e magari qualcuno -se ti interessa- può consigliarti anche qualcosa di più specifico.

----------

## mambro

Appunti di informatica libera ha qualcosa come 10^85 pagine   :Laughing: 

Io a suo tempo (e si parla di 4-5 anni fa) ero passato a linux leggendo la guida di paolo attivissimo

http://www.attivissimo.net/other_books/w2l1/index.htm

ora  di sicuro non sarà aggiornata ma i concetti base dovrebbero valere ancora.

Per quanto riguarda "cominciare con gentoo". Io ho cominciato con mandrake o robe simili ma in realtà ho cominciato realmente a capire cosa stavo facendo quando ho instalato slackware (poi debian, poi gentoo).

----------

## .:deadhead:.

dipende dalla ragione che porta ad avvicinarti al mondo linux e cosa tu vuoi ottenere con linux.

Se sei molto curioso di capire cosa si muove sotto il cofano, se desideri "sporcarti le mani" con linux, se l'idea di lavorare senza mouse e senza icone non ti spaventa (nel senso, potrebbe capitarti di dover far qualcosa così...) allora benvenuto.

Se invece desideri avere un approccio + soft e graduale ti consiglio di procurarti un livecd o di installare una distro con alto tasso di automatizzazione come PCLinuxOS, SuSE o Fedora di fare delle prove seguendo un manuale e quando avrai preso un po' più di confidenza con l'ambiente, passare a Gentoo Linux.

Avrai così alle spalle un po' + confidenza magari con l'ambiente grafico e con alcune convenzioni linux e potrai dedicarti ad aspetti più  sistemistici e/o a basso livello.

In ogni caso ricorda che "Gentoo vale sempre la pena!"

----------

## Scen

Secondo me?

No, assolutamente, sarebbe un inutile bagno di sangue  :Confused: 

Fatti le ossa con distro Linux più amichevoli, quando ti senti pronto (ovvero cominciano a starti strette), Gentoo è qui che ti aspetta  :Cool: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Bah io ho cominciato con gentoo, a parte un'installazione per la scuola di mandriva, e non ho mai avuto problemi insormontabili... sopratutto perche' non c'e' nulla, a mio avviso, tra le distro FACILI che ti prepari al conivolgimento necessario di gentoo.

Io direi prova, al massimo cambi idea a meta' strada.... qualche giorno perso non penso che cambino la vita a nessuno.

----------

## shinto

miii non avete risolto il mio dubbio!

cmq per prima cosa mi appresterò a leggere le 2 guide, magari prima completerò la più piccola, poi comincerò a leggere la più grande (come cultura personale).

Cmq un'altra cosa, è vero che per installare gentoo si devono compialre tutti i pacchetti? parlando con un amico mi ha detto che l'installazione di gentoo dura giorni vero?

----------

## randomaze

 *shinto wrote:*   

> miii non avete risolto il mio dubbio!

 

Se sei una persona che non reputa la lettura della documentazione una inutile perdita di tempo

Se sei una persona che quando legge un comando da dare si incuriosce e cerca di capire cosa fa quel comando

beh, puoi partire direttamente con gentoo  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> cmq per prima cosa mi appresterò a leggere le 2 guide, magari prima completerò la più piccola, poi comincerò a leggere la più grande (come cultura personale).

 

Considera che gli Appunti sono utili sopratutto per approfondire un argomento quando ne senti il bisogno, non c'é bisogno di impararli a memoria  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Cmq un'altra cosa, è vero che per installare gentoo si devono compialre tutti i pacchetti? parlando con un amico mi ha detto che l'installazione di gentoo dura giorni vero?

 

Si.

In realtà dipende dalle tue esigenze... potresti cavartela con una notte di compilazione per un sistema minimale su un PC recente oppure no, dipende dal sistema che vuoi ottenere.

----------

## !equilibrium

mi sembra una discussione, quindi:

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## djinnZ

Quando ho messo le mani sul mio primo computer non c'era ancora unix ma si parlava di VMS, OS/36 e IMOS quindi niente guide, solo quella ventina di libroni di manuali di riferimento, solo in inglese e, nel caso di IMOS e OS/36 in particolare, scritti pure coi piedi, aggiungo.

Poi sono passato a unix e da li sono arrivato a linux, un singolo tentativo scoraggiante con RH e debian ed infine caldera che ho portato avanti "from scratch" fino a che non mi incuriosirono a provare gentoo.

Le guide, gli howto e l'autoriconoscimento dell'hardware sono sempre arrivati quando ormai non ne avevo più bisogno.

Rispetto all'installazione di un vecchio unix (OpenBSD 2.x potrebbe dare l'idea) gentoo è una passeggiata.

Quindi se non sei cretino non vedo perchè non partire da gentoo direttamente.

La questione è: cosa ti proponi di fare con linux?

Se vuoi installare e disinstallare ogni cretinata che seglalano sulle riviste o di cui senti parlare, lascia perdere gentoo, perderesti la vita a ricompilare mezzo mondo.

Se vuoi solo usare un paio di programmi ed il tuo concetto di personalizzazione si ferma a cambiare colri e sfondo di un desktop grafico vale la pena di perder tempo a ricompilare per tre/quattro ore a settimana?

Quindi come al solito sta a te fornire maggiori informazioni su quello che vuoi fare e potremo aiutarti con i tuoi dubbi.

Per la seconda domanda invece la risposta è semplice: si, a patto che non pretendi di dover far funzionare tutto subito e non hai hardware problematico.

----------

## CarloJekko

a parer mio, la guida non approfondisce più di tanto i vari argomenti... devi sbatterci un po la testa (come i problemi di geometria)... ma dopo un po (non troppo) sangue perduto, potresti avere anche tu una gentoo in piena regola

... tra l'altro qui c'è uno dei migliori forum di supporto (posso dire del mondo   :Laughing:   )

Ciao !!!

----------

## table

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... tra l'altro qui c'è uno dei migliori forum di supporto (posso dire del mondo    )
> 
> Ciao !!!

 

Sì, IMHO puoi dirlo, devo ringraziare moltissimo questo forum. Siete dei grandi  :Wink: 

Se sei uno che ama guardare alle cose in profondità, puoi provarla. Leggersi qualche guida è obbligatorio   :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

io consiglio comunque a tutti di farsi le ossa su un qsa di gia' pronto come una suse o una fedora prima di provare gentoo. Ok la guida, ok il supporto, ma se uno viene da win anche avendo tanta buona volonta' impazzisce subito qdo si pianta grub (perche' la prima volta si pianta, lo sappiamo tutti  :Laughing:  ) e resta anche senza win  :Smile: . Oltre a scoraggiarsi subito.

Basta poco, un mesetto a tempo perso, a spippolare su una distro giusto per capire come funzionano le cose, i concetti che stanno alla base di linux dal mount nella partizione di root e i servizi e cose simili, x capire i ragionamenti che stanno dietro al sistema. Poi si brasa quella schifezza zoppa e malfunzionante che si ha (tale la rende il niubbo nel tentativo di installare quello che gli serve compilando driver non presenti nella distro per il suo scaldatazza usb taiwanese   :Very Happy:   ) e si prova gentoo, con l'aiuto dell'immensa documentazione ottimamente tradotta in italiano e dell'onnipresente forum.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se uno ha voglia di iniziare a bomba perché non partire con gentoo? Non è detto che sia molto propedeutico usare distro user-friendly... alla fine sei costretto in un'ambiente windows-like e mantieni gli stessi comportamenti, quindi non impari molto sul funzionamento di linux.

----------

## bandreabis

A tutti quelli che fanno queste domande gentoo sì/no io rispondo sempre allo stesso modo:

Gentoo è stata la mia prima distro (se parliamo di utilizzo vero, non di breve passaggio sui miei pc) e quindi quando l'ho conosciuta di linux sapevo nulla.

E se è andata alla benissimo dal primo colpo ad un ignorantone come me, buona Gentoo a tutti!

State bboni!   :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

 *shinto wrote:*   

> miii non avete risolto il mio dubbio!
> 
> 

 

metti risolto al titolo.

per ogni altra questione, ripassa qui senza falsi pudori.

 :Smile: 

----------

## shinto

cmq io non devo fare un grande uso, mi spiego meglio vorrei installarlo in un portatile e l'uso che vorrei fare è:

sentire musica, guardare video, collegarmi ad internet, qualche altra fesserei ma la cosa fondamentale è imparare ad usare il pc!

----------

## table

 *shinto wrote:*   

> cmq io non devo fare un grande uso, mi spiego meglio vorrei installarlo in un portatile e l'uso che vorrei fare è:
> 
> sentire musica, guardare video, collegarmi ad internet, qualche altra fesserei ma la cosa fondamentale è imparare ad usare il pc!

 

E' quello che faccio io   :Wink:  . Ho installato Gentoo anche ad un amico che non aveva mai visto Linux. Ora anche lui adora il piccolo pinguino veloce    :Laughing: 

----------

## shinto

Cmq il mio problema non è usare, anche perchè qualche comando lo conosco, tipo mount man ecc diciamo i comandi elementari, il mio problema è l'installazione

----------

## Peach

 *shinto wrote:*   

> Cmq il mio problema non è usare, anche perchè qualche comando lo conosco, tipo mount man ecc diciamo i comandi elementari, il mio problema è l'installazione

 

beh se è per quello

vedi mio primo post in questo thread. e anche i successivi di altri.

l'installazione è forse l'unica cosa pallosa in termini di tempo, l'importante è non voler fare le cose di fretta. serve solo pazienza. come in linux in generale, gentoo è il terreno di prova sul quale numerosi si forgiano ad avere pazienza  :Wink: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

La domanda che dovresti porti e' : quanto tempo voglio dedicare a questa cosa ? Se la risposta e' poco o il meno possibile passa a una distro diversa, qualcosa del genere ubuntu (primo nome che mi e' venuto in mente), se invece non ti interessa troppo perdere qualche ora di sonno e lanciare qualche maledizione in cielo prosegui pure su questa strada.

----------

## koma

[OT]

Per quanto riguarda le tempistiche di compilazione essendo dentro FW quindi con ip fisso e buona banda ho fatto installare gentoo a un mio amico offrendogli 3 server per la compilazione distribuita  :Smile:  in una noottata aveva kde gnome compiz firefox e openoffice  :Very Happy: 

[/OT]

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

E' un modo gentile per dirgli che sei disponibili a prestargli il tuo hardware ?

----------

## koma

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> E' un modo gentile per dirgli che sei disponibili a prestargli il tuo hardware ?

 Ehm pàhàre!

----------

